# Any streaming services in 4K / UltraHD / HDR?



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

I know this is a long shot, but I thought I'd ask.

None that I am aware of, except for some rumors on DTV Now coming up soon.

Thoughts?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

thyname said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> None that I am aware of, except for some rumors on DTV Now coming up soon.
> 
> Thoughts?


Netflix, Amazon Prime and Youtube offer some 4K and HDR programming. With Netflix, there will be an additional charge from the regular streaming service, it will also allow you 4 consecutive streams, rather than two.
With Amazon Prime, there is no additional charge.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

crkeehn said:


> Netflix, Amazon Prime and Youtube offer some 4K and HDR programming. With Netflix, there will be an additional charge from the regular streaming service, it will also allow you 4 consecutive streams, rather than two.
> With Amazon Prime, there is no additional charge.


I am sorry. I should clarified this better - I meant "live tv streaming" in 4K.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

thyname said:


> I am sorry. I should clarified this better - I meant "live tv streaming" in 4K.


The issue is lack of content. AFAIK, none of the networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, etc.) broadcast 4k signals no less HDR. I think HLG is going to be the key technology to enable that in any widespread way. Currently if you want 4k HDR/DV content the action is on NetFlix and Amazon. Pretty much all of their original content is now in 4k HDR/DV.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Actually the big issue for linear 4K over the internet is the massive bandwidth requirements since you have to do the compression in real time, so you can't benefit with multipass encoding like you can do with VOD content. Linear 4K is available via satellite and some cable providers, including live sports from Fox and NBC.

Over in the UK, where the broadband situation is much better than it is here, the BBC is doing live linear 4K streaming of the World Cup this year via iPlayer, however because of the bandwidth involved they had to limit access on a first come first served basis.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> Actually the big issue for linear 4K over the internet is the massive bandwidth requirements since you have to do the compression in real time, so you can't benefit with multipass encoding like you can do with VOD content. Linear 4K is available via satellite and some cable providers, including live sports from Fox and NBC.
> 
> Over in the UK, where the broadband situation is much better than it is here, the BBC is doing live linear 4K streaming of the World Cup this year via iPlayer, however because of the bandwidth involved they had to limit access on a first come first served basis.


With the right compression bandwidth becomes much less of an issue. h.265 significantly reduces bandwidth requirements for 4k. Real time h.265 encoders continue to drop in price...


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mjwagner said:


> With the right compression bandwidth becomes much less of an issue. h.265 significantly reduces bandwidth requirements for 4k. Real time h.265 encoders continue to drop in price...


They already are using real time h.265 encoders for the live 4K streams, but since it's live it can't take advantage of the multipass encoding that VOD can, so it takes about 3 times the bandwidth to do live 4K as it does to do 4k VOD.

i.e. for the BBC World Cup iPlayer streams, the live h.265 4K streams are over 40 Mbps, compared to their h.265 4K VOD, which is about 13 Mbps.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

thyname said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> None that I am aware of, except for some rumors on DTV Now coming up soon.
> 
> Thoughts?


You probably already know that the 4K UHDTV's upscales the resolution from the HDMI inputs and digital tuner input that your watching on the TV screen to 4K right?.
If it bothers you when you check your UHDTV's input it says 1080i or 1080p or 720p,you can get like I have the Roku Stick + that also upscales the resolution to 2160p when I check my TV's screen HDMI information display.
Now for HDR which my 4K UHDTV does not have,there are services like Vudu where you can purchase or rent 4K UHD movies that have HDR and also the ATMOS sound track.Good Luck!


----------

